# اى طلبات اى استفسار



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2006)

*اى طلبات اى استفسار*

يا جماعة اىطلب او اى استفسار انا فى الخدمة اربعة وعشرين ساعة وعندى حاجات كتيرررررررر مش عارف اية اللى ممكن يكون مفيد ليكم و بم ان انا عضو جديد مش هاعرف الموضوع قديم بالنسبة لكم ولا لالالالالالالالا ويارب اكون ماطولتش عليكم  واطلبوا ما تتكسفوش انا عايز الطلبات تنزل عليا زى المطر


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2006)

مين اللى قال انى عضو كسول اطلبو  اى حاجة وانا اعرفكم معنى الكسل  كل مشكلتى انى ما بحبش اسرق مجهود حد وبالتالى بارفع المواضيع بتاعتى من على جهازى وانزلها المنتدى فانا لو كسول كنت نقلت الروابط من مواقع تانية وريحت دماغى


----------



## zaki (1 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

اشطة  عليك   
يعجبنى  الرجال  اصحاب  المباديء

الرجال  اللى  ميعرفوش  كسل  الرجال  اللى  يحبوا  الطلبات  تنزل  عليهم  زى  المطر​*

*مش  هطول عليك

الترنيمة اسمها (ابتدى بالشكـــر)

كان  رنمها  فريق  التسبيح


الـقـرار
لو في وسط همومك 
أو في خوفك
أو في حيرة فكر
أبتدي بالشكر

إشكر القلب اللي حبك إشكر الأب اللي صانك
اللي وعدك إنه يمسك كل أيام يمينك
خلي شكرك في كلامك في عيونك في سلامك
واللي في طريقك يقبلك يقرأ في وجهك سلامك
وأبتدي بالشكر

انتهر لغة التذمر خلي عمل النعمة يظهر 
والإيمان يكبر ويكبر وكل مُر يمر
لو زرعت الشكر عندك تحصد الأفراح في أرضك
والسلام من جوه قلبك يجري في النهر
وأبتدي بالشكر


يلا  يا  بطل  ورينا  شطارتك    مع  اول  زبون​*


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2006)

الفريق لية اكتر من 20 البوم وانا معرفش الترنيمة فى اى شريط منهم رحت جبت ليك الموقع  بتاع  فريق التسبيح http://www.praiseteamegypt.com/index.pl/24


----------



## beshoyrh (1 أبريل 2006)

انا اطلب منك

شريط نغمات الالام للشماس بولس ملاك


----------



## zaki (2 أبريل 2006)

oesi_no قال:
			
		

> الفريق لية اكتر من 20 البوم وانا معرفش الترنيمة فى اى شريط منهم رحت جبت ليك الموقع  بتاع  فريق التسبيح http://www.praiseteamegypt.com/index.pl/24



*يا  حبيبى  الموقع  بتاع  الفريق  عندى  

لكن  الترانيم  االى  علية  مش  بيعرض  منها  الا   30  ثانية  فقط

انا  عايز  الترنيمة  نفسها  انت  مش  قولت  انك  هترفعهم  من  على  جهازك  ومش  بتحب  اللينكات​*


----------



## beshoyrh (2 أبريل 2006)

hdاين الشريط؟


----------



## andy_88 (3 أبريل 2006)

*ghanny*

3ayez taranim: makansh yenfa3, eddini 7aga a3eshlaha, hasada2 enak 7ai, men shereet ghanny


----------



## beshoyrh (4 أبريل 2006)

خلاص يا عم
قول عايزين
كل الشريط
غنى
للحياة الافضل


----------



## andy_88 (5 أبريل 2006)

*!!!!*

ya 3am 7a2ak 3alaya matza3alshi nafsak
el mohem yenfa3 tegeeboo


----------



## andy_88 (5 أبريل 2006)

*kaslan*

we e7na el etnen kaslanin ya3ni!!!


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2006)

نغمات الالام للسماس بولس ملاك موجود على الموقع دة  http://www.copticnet.com/                 وعلى فكرة الترانيم اللى مش عندى بكتب الموقع بتاعها يمكن يكون فيها فايدة ليكم وياريت اللى     يرد يكتب بالعربى علشان ماجبش حاجة غلط


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2006)

*الحياة الافضل*

الشريط بتاع الحياة الافضل موجود فى المنتدى وادى الرابط وكل الشكرللى كتب الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1025


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعة 100 مشاهدة 
و12 رد كتبت منهم انا خمسة ردود
وهى الطلبات خلصت ولا اية


----------



## marmoura saad (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*marian*

هااى انا جديدة هنا وعايزة اكلب طلب غلس شويه يا ريت لو حد عنده موسيقة ترانيم يا ريت يدهانى لانى انا عندى كورال وصعب انى القى موسيقة ويا ريت بلاش الواقع اللى عليها الموسيقة لانها بتكون صعب ان حد يستخدمها فى كورال
انا قصدى لو فى كورال وبينزل الترانيم على الجهاز
شكرا


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اسف بس انتى ممكن تكتبى اسم الترنيمة اللى عايزة الموسيقى بتاعتها لان الموسيقى كتير وطبعا مش اقدر احطها كلها 
واهلا بيكى فى منتداكى


----------



## magdygeo (30 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عايز تمجيد مارمينا وتمجديد البابا كيرلس


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.cairod-church.org/audio/tasbeha/edu/L65.zip
]دة تمجيد للشهيد مارمينا العجايبى


----------



## jomangy_10 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن ترنيمه   يا عيون الرب السهرانه   و شكرا


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن اسم الشريط او المرنم


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج عندك موسيقى ترانيم؟


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2006)

عندى موسيقى ترانيم 
قول اسم الترنيمة وانا هجبلك الموسيقى


----------



## Fadie (11 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش اتأخرت عليك

لاء انا عايز كتير يعنى اللى تقدر ترفعه ارفعه و شكرا ليك مقدما


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*موسيقى الترانيم*

هبدأ  ارفع الموسيقى يا  فادى
بس واحدة واحدة 
1- اتى اليك (موسيقى)
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bu8x95​


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموسيقى 2*


موسيقى ترنيمة لم ترى عين
http://rapidshare.com/files/2498437/...1606_.mp3.html

اذكرونا فى صلواتكم​


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*موسيقى 3*

موسيقى مبارك شعبى مصر 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/7h92le
 اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*موسيقى 4*

موسيقى مرنى ان اتى اليك 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/avkz96
صلو من اجلى​


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*موسيقى 5*

موسيقى 
ليس من صعب
http://www.sendspace.com/file/671l6j​


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

100000000000000000 شكرا يا بطل معلش تعبتك كتير انا عارف بس ربنا هيعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا اسف*

انا اسف يا فادى 
فى الوقت الحالى النت عندى ضعيف ومش قادر 
ارفعلك اكتر من كدة اول ما السرعه 
ترجع طبيعيه 
هكمل رفع الموسيقى​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

موسيقى جميله اوى
http://www.sendspace.com/file/f0uxgj


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

موسيقى ترانيم 
سلامك 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/zcrd6e


----------



## johnhakim (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*eftafadal ya seedy el tarneema ahe. ya rab te3gebak.*

ابتدي بالشكر for the praiset team:
:yahoo: 
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/mz2i


----------



## amirg (20 نوفمبر 2006)

انا نفسي في ترنيمة أمور الله عجيبة 
بتاعت زياد شحاتة 
بس اللي بي الموسيقى


----------



## johnhakim (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*omour allah 3ageeba*

-:etfadaly el tarneema ahe
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/nm7f 
ya rab te3gebek.


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لمشاركتك القيمه جون بس عايزيين نشاط اكتر من كدة


----------



## amirg (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اوي علي ترنيمة امور الله عجيبة يا الفادي
طب مدام الخدمة خمس نجوم كدة ممكن نفس الترنيمة (امور الله عجيبة) بس فيديو كليب
وي شكرا علي اهتمامك


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جارى البحث عنها


----------



## sameharabchurch (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن لو سمحت ترانيم سوسنة
دي مرنمة من اسيوط وليها اكتر من 20 شريط
من احلي ترانيم التراث​*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بحثت ومع الاسف لم اجد شيئا


----------



## John Amir (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اى طلبات اى استفسار*

من فضلك كنت عايز موسقى ترانيم(امسك يارب ايدي، انت راعي نفسي الحنون لكورال القطيع الصغير،بطل انا،وعمري مادقت سعادة في قلبي)وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اى طلبات اى استفسار*

*هناك موضوع مثبت لطلبات الترانيم 
الموضوع دة من اكتر من سنه 
يغلق  وياريت تحط طلبك فى الموضوع المتثبت 
*​


----------

